# Wyeast 3031PC Saison Brett Blend



## tazman1967 (2/9/15)

A blend of Saison yeast and Brettanomyces creates a dry and complex ale. Classic earthy and spicy farmhouse character meets tropical and stone fruit esters; aging brings elevated Brett flavor. Expect high attenuation with this blend. 

Beer Styles: Saison, Belgian Specialty Ales, American-style Sour & Wild Beer, Strong Golden Ale

Alc. Tolerance 12% ABV

Flocculation low

Attenuation 80-90%

Temp. Range 65-80°F (18-27°C)

Anybody brewed with this yet ?
I've just put down an American Farmhouse Ale with this, used Amarillo hops to about 46 IBU.
Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (2/9/15)

No but I have one sitting waiting to be used. I've also got the wlp farmhouse strain with Brett, 670 I think. 

Was thinking of doing a bit fkukk off IIPA and just pitching both of them


Let us know mate.


----------



## Jez (2/9/15)

I've got a pack as well and am planning on using it in a few weeks with my usual Nelson Sauvin Saison recipe to see how that goes


----------



## mje1980 (2/9/15)

I have a quick n dirty brett saison fermenting now. Pitched with belle saison and a bottle of Orval. Not turning out as quick as I'd like though. Belle took it to 1.001 in a few days and 2 weeks later no sign of brett yet lol!. Need more patience I know haha.


----------



## Kingy (2/9/15)

ive got a 3031 saison just about finishing up. Its sitting on 1.006 atm with a full krausen. I had 2 cubes from my cheap house saison brew sitting there since may so just used one of those to trial her out and im gunna bottle this first brew for samples over summer and steal some cake to ferment and keg the next as my kegs are getting low after a killer bbq last weekend and need a quick filler in between the other brewskis. Tasting good from the hydro samples. Never used brett before so dunno. 
I usually use belle for my house saison keg filler during the warmer months.


----------



## tazman1967 (2/9/15)

I hope to wash the yeast out, does smell amazing. I'd also let it age a bit to bring the Brett flavors out.


----------



## kz412 (4/9/15)

Is everyone using a dedicated fermentor for this one? Or just nuke it thoroughly when done to kill off any remnants of the brett?


----------



## mje1980 (4/9/15)

Brett is yeast. It can be killed via sterilisation.


----------



## Batz (28/10/15)

Tried a bottle of Saison I brewed with this, only about a month or 5 weeks old, but very nice indeed. I have two kegs waiting for me at home ( I only bottled 10 or so). The Brett is already evident but will increase given more time. So glad I scored some of this.

Batz


----------



## Danwood (28/10/15)

I started a batch off fermenting with 3031 just this afternoon.

Simple grain bill and mostly Motueka hopped, with a little Citra too.

How warm are people fermenting with this ? I've got it started at 21C and plan to bump it a degree per day until finished.


----------



## Kingy (29/10/15)

I ran mine at 24 and got left for 3 weeks as I was working away at the time. Been in the bottle for nearly 5 weeks and is turning into a great beer. Wish I could get some more to ferment another cube I have ready. I bottled 30 largys and I'm treating them like gold. Only consumed 2 bottles so far but got one in the fridge ready to go again lol.


----------



## Batz (29/10/15)

I fermented at 24C also.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/10/15)

I've kept this yeast going for a couple of beers, just at ambient. Started tipping dregs of other funky beers (such as 2MT) in now so it will no longer be 'pure' but whatever. 
If anyone is wondering, Lukifer emailed them to find out the blend. The brett strain is B. claussenii, and the sacc "a blend of some of our year-round saison strains" which I guess means 3724 & 3711


----------



## Motabika (29/10/15)

I just put my third brew on a cake of this yeast on the weekend. Great yeast, with good amount of funk.


----------



## Danwood (29/10/15)

Ok, I'll go with the general consensus and gradually bump up a couple of extra degrees today. 

Looking forward to this one. It's getting a dry hop of 14g Citra and 28g Motueka too.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AJ80 (4/11/15)

Pitching a cube of wheat beer (60/40 pils/wheat, 19IBUs and a fair cube hop with Stryian goldings) with this tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------

